# Anyone try cleaning inks?



## Jamdam (Jul 9, 2021)

I have had 5 bottles cleaned (tumbled) by a “professional”. Took several months and the best and most delicate broke in the process. I have a few dug inks I’d like to have cleaned but not sure they are appropriate for this process. Anyone have success with inks?


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 9, 2021)

Man...that sucks.  I'm sure someone has had some success tumbling inks, but I imagine there are some special tricks, especially for umbrellas.


----------



## Dogo (Jul 9, 2021)

If it is content stain, try a solvent like alcohol or lacquer  thinner and let it stand over night. after you have used soap and water.  I used to have fairly good results with a strong mix of TSP and let it stand  for 5 or 6 days, but I don't know if you can still find it. Patience and a variety of brushes are required.


----------



## Jamdam (Jul 9, 2021)

You can still get tsp in the paint prep section of your local hardware big box. I have some lab grade 99.9% iso so may try it to see but really want to try tumbling to remove that sick glass layer. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

